# Foldable Snowboard for Travel?



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

That sounds.. like the worst idea come to snowboarding that I've ever heard.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

:storm:

:mob:




:drink:


----------



## Goodman2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Altephor said:


> That sounds.. like the worst idea come to snowboarding that I've ever heard.


Why do you say that?


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Goodman2015 said:


> Why do you say that?


If you have to ask, you shouldn't be making snowboards.


----------



## Goodman2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Altephor said:


> If you have to ask, you shouldn't be making snowboards.


There are ways to make it just as smooth on the bottom as normal and it locks into place so there's no way it can come undone without pressing the release switch. So what's your reason?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

:facepalm1:
some one shine the "BA" t light. I am sure he wants to chime in on this one


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

1- read the rules http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html

2- that's a really stupid idea


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Goodman2015 said:


> There are ways to make it just as smooth on the bottom as normal and it locks into place so there's no way it can come undone without pressing the release switch. So what's your reason?


 Another genius fixing problems in snowboarding that don't exist. Sigh.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Altephor said:


> That sounds.. like the worst idea come to snowboarding that I've ever heard.


Wellllll! It would have been, if it hadn't already been suggested on this forum previously!!! :dunno: 

Folding snowboard shitstorm!

To the OP,..! It would behoove you to pay _close_ attention to the consequences of ignoring the rules as demostrated in the above referenced link!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Goodman2015 said:


> If my team and I could design a foldable snowboard that felt the same when riding would anyone be interested? We are working on a prototype with a hinge in the middle so it won't mess with your bindings. We will do plenty of testing to make sure the board works just like a normal board.


Have you even done any FEA analysis of existing snowboard designs? (both static & dynamic)


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Incredibly horrible idea. The fact that you don't see why this is such a bad idea tells me that you probably don't even ride


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Goodman2015 said:


> If my team and I could design a foldable snowboard that felt the same when riding would anyone be interested? We are working on a prototype with a hinge in the middle so it won't mess with your bindings. We will do plenty of testing to make sure the board works just like a normal board.



But...but why?? Snowboards aren't extremely difficult to transport. Especially to the point of needing a foldable one. All these idiotic gimmicky ideas.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I already own a folding snowboard, made it myself for free landing kickers on the nose...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Did someone watch that old Saved By The Bell episode where Zach and the crew have to create a fake company, then they create the bracelet company. Well anyways in that episode three surfer guys try to make a foldable surfboard. 

I love Saved By The Bell, but if I went by what was taught in Mr. Testaverde's business class I would be fucked. Seems you didn't learn that life lesson.


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

Goodman2015 said:


> There are ways to make it just as smooth on the bottom as normal and it locks into place so there's no way it can come undone without pressing the release switch. So what's your reason?


I don't mean to be rude, but the fact that you ask that question suggests that you don't know much about snowboards.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Goodman2015 said:


> If my team and I could design a foldable snowboard that felt the same when riding would anyone be interested? We are working on a prototype with a hinge in the middle so it won't mess with your bindings. We will do plenty of testing to make sure the board works just like a normal board.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Don't listen to these noobs, they don't even really know how to snowboard! I would totally buy one!!!!!!!!!121!!!!121!!1!1!1!1!1&1&1&11!1!!1


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd only be interested if you could make it fold up into pocket-size so that I could easily transport it in something like my pocket.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> But...but why?? Snowboards aren't extremely difficult to transport. Especially to the point of needing a foldable one. All these idiotic gimmicky ideas.


Agreed. The simple answer is that to properly transport a snowboard by car or plane, the required materials such as racks and/or bags, as wells as possible increased airfare for oversized baggage, pales in comparison to what it costs to be an active snowboarder.

In other words, if I were to fly to CO for a week long ski trip, I'd probably be spending upwards of $2,000 MINIMUM, so no way I would buy a snowboard, with a possible weak link in the middle, to save maybe $100 on baggage.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

If every innovative idea got the kind of bashing that i see here, wed still be riding horse and buggies. Good luck with your idea buddy.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Adam718 said:


> If every innovative idea got the kind of bashing that i see here, wed still be riding horse and buggies. Good luck with your idea buddy.


Stupid ideas deserve to be bashed and smashed. There is a reason companies put effort in creating the strong bases they do. There is a tremendous amount of pressure put into a board and only a fool would trust a board that isn't solid across the waist of the board


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Soul06 said:


> Stupid ideas deserve to be bashed and smashed. There is a reason companies put effort in creating the strong bases they do. There is a tremendous amount of pressure put into a board and only a fool would trust a board that isn't solid across the waist of the board


I can only imagine the potential disasters from boardslides on rails.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

Actually, after thinking about it, I could see some uses for this. First of all, I would think of it like a folding bike - you wouldn't do extreme downhill on a folding bike, but they are nice for travelers that might want to go for a quick cruise. With that mentality in mind, I could see a small niche market where, as a business traveler myself from FL, if I had a board I could easily bring in my regular suitcase for trips where I might be able to get out and hit a few green trails for a few hours with no park, jumps, etc... this could work.

However, that niche market is probably not on this forum, and probably not a very big market at all. And I'm still not so sure I would buy one because when I travel for business I really don't have time to hit the slopes at all, unless I was actually staying at a ski resort in which case I'm sure I'd just bring a regular board. 

IMO, the bottom line is you would have to build it and prove it before trying to find a market for it.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I voted yes.
I would also buy a rollable snowboard so I could pa ck it full of weed and smoke it


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

ETM said:


> I voted yes.
> I would also buy a rollable snowboard so I could pa ck it full of weed and smoke it


Hahaha, reminded me of this:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Adam718 said:


> If every innovative idea got the kind of bashing that i see here, wed still be riding horse and buggies. Good luck with your idea buddy.


And if every fucktard like yourself had your way the world would be full of stupid fucking ideas that got us no where.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I also voted yes. I really want to see the disastrous test result.
Bottom line foldable snowboard is bad idea, no market for it.
Rollable snowboard is the way to go.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Instead of a foldable snowboard, what if you made a snowboard that breaks in half long ways so you can put one side on each foot like skis. Then you can ski or snowboard with the same piece of gear depending on how you feel that day or who you're with. Like "Oh man I'm going to the mountain with my skier friends, better convert my board into skis so I fit in".


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Damn why didnt i think of this before. i would have been rich by now. A foldable snowboard! stupendous idea. 

Quick, sell your house and put all your money in this idea.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Damn why didnt i think of this before. i would have been rich by now. A foldable snowboard! stupendous idea.
> 
> Quick, sell your house and put all your money in this idea.


Personally, I'm waiting for his IPO so I can put my life savings in it. This is going to change the world.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Damn why didnt i think of this before. i would have been rich by now. A foldable snowboard! stupendous idea.
> 
> *Quick, sell your house and put all your money in this idea.*


Save yourself the second mortgage,…! There's already been a "Revolution" in portable, travel snowboards!!! 

….I present to you, *The Inflatable Snowboard!!*








Perfect for the mid week business traveler! When you're done shredding the Gnar? Simply ride it straight into the Hot Tub! 
Also,.. practically guarantees a "win" for the spring slush cup run! :jumping1: :hairy:


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

cbrenthus said:


> Actually, after thinking about it, I could see some uses for this. First of all, I would think of it like a folding bike - you wouldn't do extreme downhill on a folding bike, but they are nice for travelers that might want to go for a quick cruise. With that mentality in mind, I could see a small niche market where, as a business traveler myself from FL, if I had a board I could easily bring in my regular suitcase for trips where I might be able to get out and hit a few green trails for a few hours with no park, jumps, etc... this could work.
> 
> However, that niche market is probably not on this forum, and probably not a very big market at all. And I'm still not so sure I would buy one because when I travel for business I really don't have time to hit the slopes at all, unless I was actually staying at a ski resort in which case I'm sure I'd just bring a regular board.
> 
> IMO, the bottom line is you would have to build it and prove it before trying to find a market for it.


I don't see it. If I wanted to do that I would just go and rent a board for the day. Why bother hauling around and expensive board that will limit what you can do? To save $30 once a year?


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

the grouch said:


> I don't see it. If I wanted to do that I would just go and rent a board for the day. Why bother hauling around and expensive board that will limit what you can do? To save $30 once a year?


You're right, I was trying to think of any way that this could possible be feasible, but I really think if I was going to hit the slopes on a business trip, I'd know enough in advance to bring and pay for my board on the plane. Yeah, I just don't see any way I would buy this, but I refrain from calling it a stupid idea. Keep in mind that home computers, fuel injection, televised news, and more weere all considered stupid ideas that would never catch on


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

cbrenthus said:


> You're right, I was trying to think of any way that this could possible be feasible, but I really think if I was going to hit the slopes on a business trip, I'd know enough in advance to bring and pay for my board on the plane. Yeah, I just don't see any way I would buy this, but I refrain from calling it a stupid idea. Keep in mind that home computers, fuel injection, televised news, and more weere all considered stupid ideas that would never catch on


I'll call it a fucking stupid idea. Why? Because I know more about snowboards than these dumb fucks and how things need to work.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Save yourself the second mortgage,…! There's already been a "Revolution" in portable, travel snowboards!!!
> 
> ….I present to you, *The Inflatable Snowboard!!*
> View attachment 61297
> ...



Thats really cool hahahahha
Cant get more portable than that


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll call it a fucking stupid idea. Why? Because I know more about snowboards than these dumb fucks and how things need to work.


Just keep in mind, you're riding down the mountain on what was considered to be a stupid idea just a few decades ago 

And just because I won't call it a stupid idea, doesn't mean I think it's a good idea. I see no reason for the OP not to give it a shot, but I won't be investing or buying


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Save yourself the second mortgage,…! There's already been a "Revolution" in portable, travel snowboards!!!
> 
> ….I present to you, *The Inflatable Snowboard!!*
> View attachment 61297
> ...


I'm gonna get the cambered model!!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

cbrenthus said:


> Just keep in mind, you're riding down the mountain on what was considered to be a stupid idea just a few decades ago
> 
> And just because I won't call it a stupid idea, doesn't mean I think it's a good idea. I see no reason for the OP not to give it a shot, but I won't be investing or buying


Yeah and you know what. It still by and large is a stupid idea. High rates of speed on pieces of plastic, metal, and wood. 

Let them go for it, I need more cannon fodder to mock. I'll continue to call it stupid every step of the way.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

cbrenthus said:


> Just keep in mind, you're riding down the mountain on what was considered to be a stupid idea just a few decades ago


Really? where did you get this from?


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

cbrenthus said:


> Just keep in mind, you're riding down the mountain on what was considered to be a stupid idea just a few decades ago
> 
> And just because I won't call it a stupid idea, doesn't mean I think it's a good idea. I see no reason for the OP not to give it a shot, but I won't be investing or buying


But it is a stupid idea. It complicates things for no good reason. A split board complicates things and may compromise the ride so you can access some terrain. But a folding snowboard? What does it offer? Easier to carry and/store? Is not like a snowboard is difficult to transport, they will fit in most vehicles and airlines will not charge you that much to fly with them (unlike say, bicycles) And if you do not want to transport your snowboard there are eaily available rentals at all (or almost all) snowboarding resorts. 

Unless you can produce a foldable snowboard which sacrifices nothing in terms of performance (and quite frankly, I'm not sure that is feasible. Even if you solve the problem of having a gap on the base you still need to deal with the ride quality of riding a board broken in half) But say you solved all that, why would you want a foldable snowboard? So that you can fit it on an oversized backpack? 

And the guys designing this have obviously no clue. You don't come here and ask if people would want this, you come here to tell me WHY I want it. At least the people with rotating bindings have a reason why they think people should use them, flawed as it may be...


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i'll give a serious post. i say save your money and don't do this. board bags are good enough for traveling and i don't really see this being used in the backcountry either because split boards are out there and backpacks make it easier to carry a board for the hikers. it's cool that you wanna bring something new to the industry but i would pass on this. there's only so many "new" things you can do to a snowboard like using different build materials and camber profiles. if you wanna make snowboards then just make snowboards. if you wanna create something new for the industry then i suggest looking elsewhere. backcountry riding is booming right now so maybe look into making some sort of gadget or multi-tool or something. i vote for a small, portable grill so people can cook bacon while in the mountains.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Haha. I wonder if the first computer or airplane got this much bad critisism. I can see it now.... "Words and numbers that you can control on a screen? Thats stupid, impossible and not worth the effort! Paper is way more reliable!"

"People in a contraption in the air like birds?? Im an expert at traveling and i think thats stupid! Theres a reason people dont have wings... Give up on this endeavor and stick to ground transportation because new and efficient is just retarded"

I pray for the future of innovation and creativity. A computer used to be the size of a room and now you can have one in your fucking pocket - a foldable snowboard doesnt seem like THAT much of a stretch. Damn.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Adam718 said:


> Haha. I wonder if the first computer or airplane got this much bad critisism. I can see it now.... "Words and numbers that you can control on a screen? Thats supid! Paper is way more reliable!"
> 
> "People in a contraption in the air like birds?? Im an expert at traveling and i think thats stupid! Theres a reason people dont have wings..."
> 
> I pray for the future of innovation and creativity. A computer used to be the size of a room and now you can have one in your fucking pocket - a foldable snowboard doesnt seem like THAT much of a stretch. Damn.


I pray for the day a shotgun blasts a hole in your face. But I won't hold my breath. I fucking hate morons like you that back people that aren't inside snowboarding trying to bring a bad idea to fruition.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

actually, paper is way more reliable if you have a PC.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I pray for the day a shotgun blasts a hole in your face. But I won't hold my breath. I fucking hate morons like you that back people that aren't inside snowboarding trying to bring a bad idea to fruition.


You seem upset.


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I pray for the day a shotgun blasts a hole in your face. But I won't hold my breath. I fucking hate morons like you that back people that aren't inside snowboarding trying to bring a bad idea to fruition.


I think he should buy one of the foldable snowboards and put some electronically controlled, rotating bindings on it. Oh, and the roatating bindings are linked to piezoelectric dampers in the folding snowboard, which also has a GPS and a built in action cam. And variable profile to adapt to different snow conditions.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Adam718 said:


> You seem upset.


You seem incompetent.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Adam718 said:
> 
> 
> > You seem upset.
> ...


Your urge to insult others is an obvious, text book outcry of your own deep insecurities. If you ever need to talk about it, im here for you man.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

the grouch said:


> I think he should buy one of the foldable snowboards and put some electronically controlled, rotating bindings on it. Oh, and the roatating bindings are linked to piezoelectric dampers in the folding snowboard, which also has a GPS and a built in action cam. And variable profile to adapt to different snow conditions.


Shhhhhhh !!
Dont give him anymore ideas....

OP dude, that's all you'll get from us; if you want any more great ideas you're going to have to speak with our agent.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Adam718 said:


> Your urge to insult others is an obvious, text book outcry of your own deep insecurities. If you ever need to talk about it, im here for you man.


Please tell me about your mother Dr. Freud.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i vote for a small, portable grill so people can cook bacon while in the mountains.


You are my hero.....


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Why don't we cut the snowboard in half then attach it to each foot facing down the hill!!!!!! Why hasn't someone thought of this before!


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

StAntonRider said:


> Why don't we cut the snowboard in half then attach it to each foot facing down the hill!!!!!! Why hasn't someone thought of this before!


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/150186-dual-snowboards-yea-baby.html

If there's stupid shit, trust me, someone's thought of it.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

trapper said:


> I can only imagine the potential disasters from boardslides on rails.


You certainly wouldn't need to worry about a vasectomy...


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Altephor said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/150186-dual-snowboards-yea-baby.html
> 
> If there's stupid shit, trust me, someone's thought of it.


I think you missed his point  This invention does exist, is successful and is NOT a dual snowboard!


----------



## everest (Jan 20, 2009)

I vote that they should build it just for kicks and see if it could work, film the results and then leave it as an experiment like the Signal crew does with their "every third thursday" builds. 

Then do some actual market research and find a solution to a real problem which folks are having and or try to improve something that is already out there but could be better.


----------



## gixxerdk (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow, I dont understand where all these harsh criticism comes from? Would I buy one? No, but I wouldn't mind testing one out. There is a small niche market for portable items. There are bikes, rifles, boats, fishing rods etc that fold up. 

As a engineer/entrepreneur, best of luck to ya! Prove them wrong.


If at first, the idea is not absurd, then there is no hope for it. ~Albert Einstein


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

gixxerdk said:


> Wow, I dont understand where all these harsh criticism comes from? Would I buy one? No, but I wouldn't mind testing one out. There is a small niche market for portable items. There are bikes, rifles, boats, fishing rods etc that fold up.
> 
> As a engineer/entrepreneur, best of luck to ya! Prove them wrong.
> 
> ...


Comes from 20 years of snowboarding and seeing shit ideas like this constantly pop up. There is no niche for this. You're traveling to a resort, you don't want to bring a board rent a deck.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry Mr. Goodman15 but it seems that my brand new never before seen dermatologist recommended and tested StraightBoard is the way to go. If you'd like, if like to buy your company so that we can implement the GoodmanFold patented snowboard folding into our StraightBoards.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

gixxerdk said:


> Wow, I dont understand where all these harsh criticism comes from? Would I buy one? No, but I wouldn't mind testing one out. There is a small niche market for portable items. There are bikes, rifles, boats, fishing rods etc that fold up.
> 
> As a engineer/entrepreneur, best of luck to ya! Prove them wrong.
> 
> ...


So even the supporters like yourself are sayin to go for it, yet nobody (yourself included) are willin to lay down some coin for one?????

Usin Einstein's Theory, this idea will go like the plague!!!!! (Or seein as though it's foldable, maybe more like leprosy?????)


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

gixxerdk said:


> Wow, I dont understand where all these harsh criticism comes from? Would I buy one? No, but I wouldn't mind testing one out. There is a small niche market for portable items. There are bikes, rifles, boats, fishing rods etc that fold up.
> 
> As a engineer/entrepreneur, best of luck to ya! Prove them wrong.
> 
> ...



This is why everyone thinks they can make something out of a shit idea. Some ideas are just shit. It's reality. When traveling with a snowboard, you also have boots, bindings, and other gear. Are we going to fold them up too? A nice snowboard carrier can usually fit all of that stuff...and cost only a little more on top of other travel expenses. Roof boxes for cars are not insanely expensive. Sadly, there probably is a market for people who buy dumb, gimmicky items to solve problems that they don't actually have. I picture an infomercial where people can't do basic, everyday tasks with any sort of competence - to give viewers the idea that they NEED the item being sold. Someone should put together an infomercial for this foldable snowboard. Now THAT I would be interested in seeing.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Manicmouse said:


> I think you missed his point  This invention does exist, is successful and is NOT a dual snowboard!


Nope I knew what he meant, that was my point. People solving problems that don't exist.


----------



## gixxerdk (Dec 27, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> This is why everyone thinks they can make something out of a shit idea. Some ideas are just shit. It's reality. When traveling with a snowboard, you also have boots, bindings, and other gear. Are we going to fold them up too? A nice snowboard carrier can usually fit all of that stuff...and cost only a little more on top of other travel expenses. Roof boxes for cars are not insanely expensive. Sadly, there probably is a market for people who buy dumb, gimmicky items to solve problems that they don't actually have. I picture an infomercial where people can't do basic, everyday tasks with any sort of competence - to give viewers the idea that they NEED the item being sold. Someone should put together an infomercial for this foldable snowboard. Now THAT I would be interested in seeing.


Sure, its a shit/useless product for 95% of us. Not arguing that lol. 


You wouldn't expect a foldable kayak to go down a class 4. Would it take you down river, yes. 

You wouldn't expect a foldable bike to go down a mountain trail, but it will take you across the street.

You wouldn't expect a foldable rifle to hit a target 500 yards away, but it will still hit a target at 50 yards.


For boots maybe it can be compatible with hiking boots. Snowboard boots are considered "soft boots" anyway. Bindings can be clip-ons or a simpler strap method from way back in the day, I dont know. I'm not the man with the idea and I'm just throwing ideas out there of how it could work.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

gixxerdk said:


> Sure, its a shit/useless product for 95% of us. Not arguing that lol.
> 
> 
> You wouldn't expect a foldable kayak to go down a class 4. Would it take you down river, yes.
> ...


You've got a point. 

But like he said some ideas are shit. Yes a foldable kayak if designed properly would be suited for an easy leisure kayaker, but the way snowboarding works you cannot have a foldable snowboard, it just doesn't work. The dispersion of pressure along an edge is the only thing that separates you from snowboarding, and running down the mountain, and that aspect cannot be put at risk by a folding design. It would have to be anchored on both sides, and if it's anchored on the base, let's just not even go there.


----------



## gixxerdk (Dec 27, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> So even the supporters like yourself are sayin to go for it, yet nobody (yourself included) are willin to lay down some coin for one?????
> 
> Usin Einstein's Theory, this idea will go like the plague!!!!! (Or seein as though it's foldable, maybe more like leprosy?????)


I said it from an engineer/entrepreneur's stand point. There is nothing more exciting than being behind the R&D for a new idea no matter how stupid it may sound to you.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

gixxerdk said:


> I said it from an engineer/entrepreneur's stand point. There is nothing more exciting than being behind the R&D for a new idea no matter how stupid it may sound to you.


I believe you 100%!!!!!

I work in the Steel Industry, and the amount of money that's wasted in over engineered equipment astounds me no end!!!!! 

Runnin onto the field at the Super Bowl stark naked would also be exciting I reckon!!!!! Doesn't mean it's a clever thing to do?????


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I believe you 100%!!!!!
> 
> I work in the Steel Industry, and the amount of money that's wasted in over engineered equipment astounds me no end!!!!!
> 
> Runnin onto the field at the Super Bowl stark naked would also be exciting I reckon!!!!! Doesn't mean it's a clever thing to do?????


Lol this is Mizu Kuma in real life : http://youtu.be/vTxT14ULf5M

Dude is your period key broken or what


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

StAntonRider said:


> Lol this is Mizu Kuma in real life : http://youtu.be/vTxT14ULf5M
> 
> Dude is your period key broken or what


Is there somethin wrong with the way I act at the mall?????


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Altephor said:


> Nope I knew what he meant, that was my point. People solving problems that don't exist.


He was referring to splitboards, you still don't get it!


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Adam718 said:


> I pray for the future of innovation and creativity. A computer used to be the size of a room and now you can have one in your fucking pocket - a foldable snowboard doesnt seem like THAT much of a stretch. Damn.


Vast difference between hating on a new idea and hating on a BAD idea. When you flex a snowboard you transfer energy from the front to the back. You can't do that when the board is two separate pieces. Not to mention you take away from its structural integrity. Last thing you want when riding hard and/or in the steeps.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

gixxerdk said:


> I said it from an engineer/entrepreneur's stand point. There is nothing more exciting than being behind the R&D for a new idea no matter how stupid it may sound to you.


Smoking crack is exciting too, doesn't mean you should do it.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Goodman2015 said:


> If my team and I could design a foldable snowboard that felt the same when riding would anyone be interested? We are working on a prototype with a hinge in the middle so it won't mess with your bindings. We will do plenty of testing to make sure the board works just like a normal board.


oh..all that criticism. r u mad bro?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I have some of this for sale to keep us all safe from the idiots that keep coming up with these really stupid ideas...!!!

$4.95 a can can accept paypal...!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

How many people here said that a good snowboarder can ride a kitchen door? Well, here seems to be that chance. Hinges and everything...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> How many people here said that a good snowboarder can ride a kitchen door? Well, here seems to be that chance. Hinges and everything...


Ahhhh! But the kitchen door isn't hinged across the middle between your feet! Lol

I can only imagine the carnage that might result from a hinge failure mid carve or while on a rail.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Ahhhh! But the kitchen door isn't hinged across the middle between your feet! Lol
> 
> I can only imagine the carnage that might result from a hinge failure mid carve or while on a rail.


Maybe its one of those diner style Dutch doors with a serving counter?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm all about trying out new clever inventions just for the experience. I even bought a pair of the rotating binding disc off ebay for super cheap just because I thought it would be a trip and funny. But this idea just doesn't have any appeal. I can't see a single benefit to it. All I can see is it being a liability and pain in the ass. 

P.S. the rotating disc were definitely a trip to ride. The two runs I took on them and the laughing my friends and I did after was worth every penny.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Noreaster said:


> How many people here said that a good snowboarder can ride a kitchen door? Well, here seems to be that chance. Hinges and everything...


We made a snowboard with a hinge in it about 10 years ago when I lived in Steamboat. Lets just say the amount of alcohol you needed to fuel that rider on that thing was a bit next level.


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

Soul06 said:


> Vast difference between hating on a new idea and hating on a BAD idea. When you flex a snowboard you transfer energy from the front to the back. You can't do that when the board is two separate pieces. Not to mention you take away from its structural integrity. Last thing you want when riding hard and/or in the steeps.


You'd have to have some kind of stringers keyed in to allow the board to flex as one piece. Then you still have to deal with the fact that if it flexes too much you create a gap perpendicular to ditection of travel which would act as a brake. So you really need to stiffen up the board or use really stiff keys. But unless you really thicken the middle of the board, you are limited on the size of your keys, which doesn't help here. I guess you can have carbon rods, they may work.

And most likely, you will end up with a gap/bump in the middle which will slow you down. And you will add quite a bit of weight, and cost.

Again, you can probably build a functional hinged (or rather two piece) snowboard. But it will be seriously compromised performancewise, and all of that for what? you still end up with a bulky, oversized piece of gear which won't perform better than the board you can rent at the resort. As a "can we do it?" project like Signal's carboard snowboard it may be funny. But I just can't see a practical application for this.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Smoking crack is exciting too, doesn't mean you should do it.


Shit where were you last night??? Oh well, I might as well embrace the habit now.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> Shit where were you last night??? Oh well, I might as well embrace the habit now.


Stripping the copper wiring out of my apartment! Have to feed the habit, MUST SMOKE MORE!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Stripping the copper wiring out of my apartment! Have to feed the habit, MUST SMOKE MORE!


Sounds exciting!!!!!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

The a/c unit has a lot of copper in it. Should be good for a day or so worth.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

racer357 said:


> The a/c unit has a lot of copper in it. Should be good for a day or so worth.


I live at 10,000 feet and the warmest temp of the summer is 77. No one has an AC unit around here!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I live at 10,000 feet and the warmest temp of the summer is 77. No one has an AC unit around here!


I bet they did before crack was exciting!!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I bet they did before crack was exciting!!!!!


That would explain all those holes in the sides of the buildings I climb in to pull the wiring from.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Just kidding.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> Just kidding.


Ahh Yes!!! The _perfect_ consumer!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Has nobody tried Mt. approach? Two hinges, on skis none the less and they're still jenky. And they still cost $799. You'd need a nasa grade hinge for a snowboard.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Ahh Yes!!! The _perfect_ consumer!!!


That was sarcasm


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Has nobody tried Mt. approach? Two hinges, on skis none the less and they're still jenky. And they still cost $799. You'd need a nasa grade hinge for a snowboard.


And they are marketed as an alternative to snowshoes, not as skis you use for, you know skiing down hills and stuff.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

the grouch said:


> And they are marketed as an alternative to snowshoes, not as skis you use for, you know skiing down hills and stuff.


Ya these are for hiking up the hill, then folding and storing and then you strap in to real skis or a snowboard and ride down. Perhaps his foldable snowboard is meant for hiking too. Shit that doesn't make sense, the crack might really be going to my head...


----------

